

Twitter’s Developer Hostility and What You Can Do to Help - olivercameron
http://taptivate.com/blog/twitters-developer-hostility-and-what-you-can-do-to-help

======
michaelchisari
Important to mention StatusNet and Identi.ca, the open source, decentralized
Twitter alternatives.

<http://status.net/>

<http://identi.ca>

~~~
alanh
Considering that I personally enjoyed Twitter more when it was “just us
nerds,” perhaps these services don’t absolutely need to “catch on” or “take
over” to be quite valuable to us in much the same way HN is, despite being
much less popular than e.g. Reddit.

~~~
michaelchisari
Because statusnet is a software, not a service, it doesn't really play by the
same rules. You can have one site running it that appeals to more niche
demographics (like techies and nerds) and one that has more broad appeal.

~~~
alanh
Hmm, can you expound on that and clarify the distinction as it applies to
StatusNet?

------
kgo
So the plan is:

1) Keep on using twitter as much as ever.

2) Shift the support burden from twitter to companies that twitter would
prefer to see go out of business.

?

